# smokin cheese...



## DNAprotection (Feb 16, 2014)

i try new strains every year but in terms of resistance to molds and pestilence, consistency and yield, potency and the candy/skunk aroma, imo nothing beats it...
ironically burning cheese is also my favorite pastime here at RIU...love ya cheesey!


----------



## Kurt Cobain (Feb 16, 2014)

Cheese is definitly a great one! I harvest some few month ago and i don't regert it! 

Cheese!


----------



## where da weed (Feb 17, 2014)

i can has cheeze











nothin is danker


----------



## JohnnySocko (Feb 20, 2014)

got a dinafem cheese goin right now....I'll let ya know in 3-4 months


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Feb 26, 2014)

I got some Royal Queen Cheese vegging right now. Never tried it before. How's the high?


----------



## skidsteer (Mar 3, 2014)

Got one growing now and man does it stink! In a good way of course!


----------



## DNAprotection (Mar 4, 2014)

skidsteer said:


> Got one growing now and man does it stink! In a good way of course!


----------



## no1da (Mar 5, 2014)

Anyone grown any big budda cheese strains??? Thinking of getting 10 pack but too many cheese strains to choose from...
any ideas???
thanks


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Mar 5, 2014)

I got sum cheese quattro from SoS last year and they all turned out wonderful...had me worried for a minute..long n lanky. I smacked that bitch down n around and put it in the ground!!.....


----------



## MoJo Marty (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm a little disappointed. I ordered five strains from Amsterdam MS and one was Cheese. Everything else sprouted except for the Cheese. Two of them partially sprouted, but they didn't take off. AMS is sending me a replacement 10 pack. I guess I will have to wait until next time to try my luck. I love CHEESE!


----------



## iconoclast (Mar 26, 2014)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> I got sum cheese quattro from SoS last year and they all turned out wonderful...had me worried for a minute..long n lanky. I smacked that bitch down n around and put it in the ground!!.....


Those are some beautiful pictures, sir.


----------

